# "Loading" screen in Flash MX



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 18, 2002)

how would I create a "Loading" screen in Flash MX, one that says, Loading and tells how much is downloaded already...

i would be exporting to Flash 5 format since Flash 6 is fairly new and most people don't have the plugins for it yet...

thanks!

and if you could help me within the next 24 hours (by Friday at 3:00 PM Eastern Time) it would be even better!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 18, 2002)

I think you need to write some actionscript.  I know there is tons of that stuff all over the internet.  But I cannot help you... I am an Adobe LiveMotion guy.


----------



## rinse (Apr 18, 2002)

go to www.were-here.com and look through their collection of downloadable movie files.... there are tons of clips that do exactly what you want.


----------

